
New Startups Form in Private Conversations - skmurphy
https://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2020/06/19/new-startups-form-in-private-conversations/
======
skmurphy
New startups form in private conversations: here are some ways to make it easy
for potential cofounders to find you based on the problem you are working on
or customer need you plan to address. Some number of these random
conversations will propel your startup forward.

Write about what you are working on, exposing your thinking and the problem
you are trying to solve. You don’t have to share your “secret sauce.” Your
goal is to attract co-conspirators who are also interested in working on the
same problem or meeting the needs of a specific kind of customer.

Writing includes blogging, tweeting, and posts on LinkedIn or other social
media.

Talk about what you are working on. This can be “lightning talks” or impromptu
talks at unconferences, this can be 20 seconds of your introduction when you
meet someone new or are asked to introduce yourself in a new setting.

Post your presentation or a transcript so that other entrepreneurs working on
a similar challenge can find you when rummaging through Mr. Google’s basement.

Ask folks you meet if they know of others working on the same need or problem.
If they say they do, then ask for an introduction.

Join groups that are focused on the same challenge or issue that your startup
addresses.

If the chat is open on an online meeting or webinar, post one short note with
a link to more information that highlights your focus.

